

UK bans tiny mobiles to block prison smugglers - RachelF
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/22/uk_mulls_ban_on_tiny_mobes/

======
duncan_bayne
First - let's ban a perfectly legitimate product because it's smuggled to
prisoners. Second - let's try to stop the sale of a product we don't like by
abusing IP laws.

Every time I read something like this I become more of an anarcho-capitalist.

